# Basic Sheep Care Guide



## SheepGirl (Aug 27, 2012)

The Basic Sheep Care Guide has a whole new look!  I have edited/re-done two pages so far and I will finish the third and then I will start on all the others I haven't done yet lol.

To get to the BSCG, you can click on the link in my signature.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good SheepGirl! Lots of very helpful info on there.


----------

